# Viejitos CC North San Diego County Car Show Sept. 17th



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Viejitos NSD County is having a show o at The Show Palace in Oceanside
Pre Reg Cars and Motorcycles $15 or $20 the day of the show
Bikes and pedal Cars is $5

There will be a dj, live entertainment, rappers, raffles and a whole lot more, not to mention cars, bombs, and plenty of Lowrider Girls.

The Show Palace
1527 Mission Av.
Oceanside Ca. 92058

More info call [email protected] (760) 650-5514
Vendor Spots Available for $65


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc. Will be there reppin our city.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc. Will be there reppin our city.


You know what to bring Members Only!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW!! Where's all the support from the S.D. area?????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW!! No bumping ttt??? C'mon S.D.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

<p> WILL BE THERE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good lookin!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

WE'LL TRY TO MAKE IT HOMIE.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up CHOLO!!! LOW FOR SHOW CC will be there to support VIEJITOS CC NORTH COUNTY....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

matthew64 said:


> What's up CHOLO!!! LOW FOR SHOW CC will be there to support VIEJITOS CC NORTH COUNTY....


Tell grandma to shoot some of that agua de sandia


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> WOW!! Where's all the support from the S.D. area?????


 LOL, u should of known by now, north county gets no SD love, that's why u see us roll to L.A and IE. Instead. But north county car clubs will be there in full force. See you there mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Amahury760 said:


> LOL, u should of known by now, north county gets no SD love, that's why u see us roll to L.A and IE. Instead. But north county car clubs will be there in full force. See you there mike.


OH SHIT!!! Can't we asll just get along??:rofl:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

TTT TO THE NC VIEJITOS FROM THE HOMIE OF STRAIGHTGAME C.C OF SAN DIEGO


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> TTT TO THE NC VIEJITOS FROM THE HOMIE OF STRAIGHTGAME C.C OF SAN DIEGO


 That's right bro u guys are one of the few that hit the streets of north courty San Diego.


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

THEY GOT ALOT OF LOVE LAST YEAR FROM EVERYONE SHOULD BE BETTER THIS YEAR!!!

T.T.T


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo dj will be there doing what I do. I will also have the latest issue of Impalas Magazine, and the premiere issue of American Bombs.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Amahury760 said:


> LOL, u should of known by now, north county gets no SD love, that's why u see us roll to L.A and IE. Instead. But north county car clubs will be there in full force. See you there mike.


I will be there like last year to support.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

IMPERIALS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Silent760 (Apr 4, 2010)

Silent from GROUPE SD. WILL BE THERE.


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> I will be there like last year to support.


THANKS AGAIN!!!!! WE SHOULD ALL CRUISE BACK DONE ON THE 101


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

Mr.Silent760 said:


> Silent from GROUPE SD. WILL BE THERE.


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo dj will be there too slanging them thangs!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT  For a sick ass show!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT for NC to SD:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com will b at the show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

1964rag said:


> www.superiorscarclub.com will b at the show


Firme!!!


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

Mr.Silent760 said:


> Silent from GROUPE SD. WILL BE THERE.


Groupe Riv. will there!!


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Game over cc will be there


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

You guys might wanna keep this on top if ya want support and to advertise about it so Ttt


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Amahury760 said:


> LOL, u should of known by now, north county gets no SD love, that's why u see us roll to L.A and IE. Instead. But north county car clubs will be there in full force. See you there mike.


*IMPERIALS CAR CLUB IS LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW*


----------



## mylow96 (Aug 9, 2011)

what time are u rolling in cars? can u post the show times gotta make sure we dont show up late! 
SOUTHERN COAST WILL BE THERE!:thumbsup:


----------



## low760low (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

*www.superiorscarclub.com*

www.superiorscarclub.com good show came home with 3 1st place trophies :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc. Had a good time out there. Good show will be back next year


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

www.SuperiorsCarClub.com
www.1503Photo.com


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

Amahury760 said:


> LOL, u should of known by now, north county gets no SD love, that's why u see us roll to L.A and IE. Instead. But north county car clubs will be there in full force. See you there mike.


GROUPE < SD was there my brother, and we go as far as it takes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

MUCH LOVE FOR"VIEJITOS" i have personal friends form that club,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and will support as far as they go,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rsanchez1925 (Mar 30, 2009)

City San Diego cc had a good time, good turn out check you vatos out next year GRACIAS!!!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

1 blck 66 said:


> GROUPE < SD was there my brother, and we go as far as it takes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MUCH LOVE FOR"VIEJITOS" i have personal friends form that club,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and will support as far as they go,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 That's right Sd along with the Riv. Side chapter, you guy looked good out there. See you guys at the next one


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

artkrime said:


> www.SuperiorsCarClub.com
> www.1503Photo.com


Nice pics and video!!! Thanks for the support!!! Hope you guys had a Firme time!!!


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR BROTHER CHAPTER IN NORTH COUNTY!!!!!! CAUSE OF YOU GUYS IT KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER, WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR!!


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc. Had a good time out there. Good show will be back next year



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

artkrime said:


> www.SuperiorsCarClub.com
> www.1503Photo.com


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


IMPERIALS CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME.SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC..WAS IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

rsanchez1925 said:


> City San Diego cc had a good time, good turn out check you vatos out next year GRACIAS!!!!!


Lookin good fellas:thumbsup:See you next time!


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

LOWFORSHOW C.C. had a great time! Can't wait for the next one!! :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## solitarioscarclub (Sep 21, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> LOL, u should of known by now, north county gets no SD love, that's why u see us roll to L.A and IE. Instead. But north county car clubs will be there in full force. See you there mike.


 I got check this forum more often.... Members CC, Low 4 Show CC, Borrachos CC, night Ryder CC, Por Siempre CC, Solitarios CC showed love plus all the solo riders from north county... Viejitos North County got down once again this year thanks....


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------

